

The Last Letter From a Dying Veteran - captainaj
http://www.truthdig.com/dig/item/the_last_letter_20130318/

======
sdoering
This sent shivers down my spine...

... sad, it is every time so sad to see, that the old saying stays true:

In times of war people, that don't know each other, kill each other on order
from people, that do know each other, but don't kill each other.

Not being an American, I hardly can understand so much, that is your culture.
I can only view from afar and hold my breath in wonder.

But most important, I can only shake my head in wonder, how people like the
Ex-POTUS can sleep at night and are not kept awake by their conscience.

